
New Features in PunyPNG - jeff18
http://www.gracepointafterfive.com/new-features-in-punypng
======
imurray
I found it surprising that PunyPNG beat OptiPNG on every single benchmark,
given that the first/only png I uploaded was reduced into _exactly_ the same
file with the same number of bytes by PunyPNG and OptiPNG.

In most of the benchmarks the performance is very similar. It seems that only
certain types of image (images that would be better as jpegs anyway?) are
dealt with much better by PunyPNG, which dominates the overall comparison.

I doubt I'll ever use punypng. For something like this I don’t want a web
service. I'll stick with the free software OptiPNG, which is packaged by my
favorite OS distributions.

